# An Introduction to the Boston Celtics for Glasgow Celtic Fans



## the goat (Oct 3, 2006)

how do you think your team will do this season?
dont really know that much about basketball to be honest but i have heard of and seen larry bird play and ive heard of pierce

what sort of crowds do you get at games?


----------



## Subcommandante Marcos (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: boston celtics*



the goat said:


> how do you think your team will do this season?
> dont really know that much about basketball to be honest but i have heard of and seen larry bird play and ive heard of pierce
> 
> what sort of crowds do you get at games?


Hey Goat,

It sure is swell to have you aboard! :biggrin:


----------



## the goat (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: boston celtics*

:cheers: cheers buddy


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: boston celtics*



the goat said:


> what sort of crowds do you get at games?


Impassionate, loud, obnoxious, and lacking basketball knowledge. I would say most knowledgable Boston Celtics fans do not bother attending games often. The team is not too exciting, also, and the owners/management market the team to be a future contender, which it most certainly will not be under current administration. It's usually not worth the money.


----------



## Hoidy (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: boston celtics*



Premier said:


> Impassionate, loud, obnoxious, and lacking basketball knowledge. I would say most knowledgable Boston Celtics fans do not bother attending games often. The team is not too exciting, also, and the owners/management market the team to be a future contender, which it most certainly will not be under current administration. It's usually not worth the money.


What about on a European night? :biggrin: 

Sorry to hear that btw...


----------



## the goat (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: boston celtics*




Premier said:


> Impassionate, loud, obnoxious, and lacking basketball knowledge. I would say most knowledgable Boston Celtics fans do not bother attending games often. The team is not too exciting, also, and the owners/management market the team to be a future contender, which it most certainly will not be under current administration. It's usually not worth the money.



its all about loyalty from real fans then.
know how you feel we went through a stage like that in the 90's when we were utter garbage but the past 6 or 7 years have been very good.
mind you we have a lot of gloryhunters supporting us now as we are succesful
keep the faith my man 
hailhail


----------



## S_C (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: boston celtics*



Premier said:


> Impassionate, loud, obnoxious, and lacking basketball knowledge. I would say most knowledgable Boston Celtics fans do not bother attending games often. The team is not too exciting, also, and the owners/management market the team to be a future contender, which it most certainly will not be under current administration. It's usually not worth the money.


So your a true fan then?

Hail Hail


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: boston celtics*

It's been a twenty year drought for our 17th championship; however, most fans have remained faithful even through the ML Carr era, the Rick Pitino era, the Jim O'Brien era, which may be viewed as the only successful teams in recent memory, and finally the Danny Ainge era, which has resulted in mediocre young talent surrounding a superstar in Pierce.

We're faithful, but many, including myself, aren't happy.

By the way, the Glasgow Celtic forum has been created. Enjoy and invite your friends.


----------



## the goat (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: boston celtics*



Premier said:


> It's been a twenty year drought for our 17th championship; however, most fans have remained faithful even through the ML Carr era, the Rick Pitino era, the Jim O'Brien era, which may be viewed as the only successful teams in recent memory, and finally the Danny Ainge era, which has resulted in mediocre young talent surrounding a superstar in Pierce.
> 
> We're faithful, but many, including myself, aren't happy.
> 
> By the way, the Glasgow Celtic forum has been created. Enjoy and invite your friends.



thanks
and im sure success will be all the sweeter when it comes


----------



## cheguevara (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: boston celtics*



Premier said:


> It's been a twenty year drought for our 17th championship; however, most fans have remained faithful even through the ML Carr era, the Rick Pitino era, the Jim O'Brien era, which may be viewed as the only successful teams in recent memory, and finally the Danny Ainge era, which has resulted in mediocre young talent surrounding a superstar in Pierce.
> 
> We're faithful, but many, including myself, aren't happy.
> 
> By the way, the Glasgow Celtic forum has been created. Enjoy and invite your friends.


i dont watch a lot of basketball but after being on here tonight i might just start supporting the celtics as well as the celtic. :clap:


----------



## BingoKeane (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: boston celtics*



cheguevara said:


> i dont watch a lot of basketball but after being on here tonight i might just start supporting the celtics as well as the celtic. :clap:



I think that's the least we can do. I, for one, will be keeping up to date with your league form.


----------



## ChrisTheTim (Oct 3, 2006)

*What about*

...................someone telling us a bit about the Celtics. Ye know, club history, honours list, league position, close rivals etc.

I have to confess I know next to nothing about basketball.....so it would ne interesting to hear.

:cheers: 

Hail Hail


----------



## weiry (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: What about*



ChrisTheTim said:


> ...................someone telling us a bit about the Celtics. Ye know, club history, honours list, league position, close rivals etc.
> 
> I have to confess I know next to nothing about basketball.....so it would ne interesting to hear.
> 
> ...


GET A BIG ROON BA AND RUN UP AND LOB IT IN THE NET 10 FIT HIGH


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: What about*

http://www.nba.com/celtics/history/History_index.html


----------



## ChrisTheTim (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: What about*



LX said:


> http://www.nba.com/celtics/history/History_index.html


aye, yer a big help. Cheers pal. :cheers:


----------



## cheguevara (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: What about*



weiry said:


> GET A BIG ROON BA AND RUN UP AND LOB IT IN THE NET 10 FIT HIGH


white men cant jump, everybody knows that. :biggrin:


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: What about*

*Championship Information

*

```
16 NBA Championships...A record 8 in a row from 1959-1966...Three separate Championship eras...When it comes to hanging Championship Banners, the Celtics are the cream of the crop. No organization has won more titles than the 16-time World Champion Boston Celtics. Whether it's the Green's [url="http://www.nba.com/celtics/history/Championship_56_57.html"]first title in 1957[/url],  their [url="http://www.nba.com/celtics/history/Championship_73_74.html"]12th in 1974[/url] or the  [url="http://www.nba.com/celtics/history/Championship_85_86.html"]16th in 1986[/url] the  Celtics tradition of winning championships has stood the test of time.
```
Link

*Celtics Legends*


```
If you're looking for the legends of the game then you need to look no further than the Boston Celtics. The Green and White is home to some of the greatest players to ever lace up a pair of sneakers and the greatest coaches to ever blow a whistle. Ranging from Arnold "Red" Auerbach to JoJo White, the Celtics have celebrated 16 World Championships, have 31 Hall-of-Famers and after most recently raising #31 for Cedric Maxwell, 22 retired numbers. 

 The long line of legends began when original owner Walter Brown hired Red Auerbach to coach the Celtics in 1950. Coach Auerbach began assembling a championship caliber roster adding Bob Cousy, Bill Russell, Tommy Heinsohn and later John Havlicek, to name a few. As coach of the Celtics, Auerbach went on to win a record nine NBA Championships, including a record eight in a row from 1959-1966. 

  <!-- <table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="4" width="220" align=right style="margin-bottom:10px;"> <tr> <td class="copyNormal" align=right> [img]/media/celtics/Photo_CelticsLegends1.jpg[/img] [b]Kevin McHale and Robert Parish[/b]
Photo: Steve Lipofsky </td> </tr> </table>  --> After moving solely to the front office in 1966, Auerbach handed the coaching reigns over to Russell then Heinsohn, each of whom won two championships at the helm while Auerbach restructured the roster. 

    In assembling the Celtics second championship run, Auerbach added legends such as Dave Cowens and JoJo White.  

 Following a few down years in the late 70's, Auerbach restocked the Celtics with a group of legends for the third time. He assembled what is thought by many to be the greatest frontline of all-time when he drafted Larry Bird in 1978, and in 1980 traded for Robert Parish and drafted Kevin McHale. This core group of Hall-of-Famers went on to win three more championships in the 1980's.
```

Link


*Celtics Lore
*


```
The words, "Pride", "Mystique", "Tradition", "Teamwork" and the figure of a pint-sized, winking leprechaun leaning on with one arm his shillelagh and hoisting a basketball on his index finger with the other arm, are a few of the ways that fans have come to know the Boston Celtics throughout the years. 

A charter member of the Basketball Association of America (which evolved into the National Basketball Association) since 1946, the Boston Celtics have produced a legacy of success that no other professional sports franchise can match. 

A glorious history of 16 world championship titles, unselfish, popular and loyal role players, an outdated building with its unique parquet floor, the plethora of classic, jubilant and memorable regular season and playoff games, and a fiery coach, general manager and president who, with his trademark cigar in his mouth, guided and led the charge, Arnold 'Red' Auerbach, summarizes this franchise. 

Walter Brown was the man who was responsible for starting this storied franchise. On an early June day in 1946, Brown, who operated the Boston Garden arena and was part of the National Hockey League's Boston Bruins, was the driving force behind the Basketball Association of America and the Celtics birth. Giving life and meaning is never easy. After four losing seasons, Brown, the gentleman and avid sportsman, would eventually mortgage his own house to save the franchise. His stubbornness and persistence paid off. A transformation from the mundane to the magical would unfold. 

Brown's dream of winning the championship started to become a reality in 1950 with his hiring of a 32-year old brash firebrand of a head coach who settled for nothing less than excellence. That head coach was Arnold 'Red' Auerbach. 

From 1957 to 1969, Red Auerbach, with no assistant coaches or scouts in that day, created and shaped the Boston Celtics, through timely trades and key draft choices, into a team that dominated a league 

 <table style="margin-bottom: 10px;" align="right" border="0" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="220">  <tbody><tr> <td class="copyNormal" align="center">  </td> </tr> </tbody> </table> like no other team has ever come close to. When the team captured eleven NBA Championships during the 13-year span, including eight in succession from 1959 to 1966, the franchise had earned the distinction of, "a dynasty." 

Over the next three decades, five more NBA Championship banners would be added and would boldly fly from the Boston Garden (now the FleetCenter) rafters. 

In the remarkable history of the Boston Celtics, the team has won an unprecedented 76 title banners. The 16 NBA World Championship banners, 17 regular season titles, 19 conference titles and 24 division titles. While winning championships was done by the team-concept method, 22 of the Celtics' players and management responsible for those banners have had their uniform number retired to the arena rafters. Furthermore, 29 former Celtics players, management or staff have been deservedly enshrined in the Naismith Memorial Basketball Hall of Fame in Springfield, MA. 

 The Celtics and the city of Boston have also been the hosts to the greatest showcase of professional basketball talent, as the first two NBA All-Star Games were held in Boston in 1951 and 1952. The annual mid-season extravaganza returned twice more to the city in 1957 and 1964. 

 "The Celtics aren't a team," Red Auerbach once said.  "They're a way of life."  

The Boston Celtics are an institution. The franchise has been an integral part of American history and basketball lore. The story has been fascinating as the years have unfolded and will continue to develop and flourish season after season for future generations to embrace.
```
Link


----------



## ChrisTheTim (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: What about*



weiry said:


> GET A BIG ROON BA AND RUN UP AND LOB IT IN THE NET 10 FIT HIGH


naw naw naw, I've got to grips with that bit.

I wiz more lookin for a bit of pride and passion from the Celtics.

but cheers for the tip anyway

:cheers:


----------



## ChrisTheTim (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: What about*



LX said:


> *Championship Information
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Thanks LX.

8 in a row eh !

Reminds me of something....almost :biggrin:


----------



## S_C (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: What about*



ChrisTheTim said:


> Thanks LX.
> 
> 8 in a row eh !
> 
> Reminds me of something....almost :biggrin:


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ChrisTheTim (Oct 3, 2006)

Bedtime for me Celtics, but I'll look in ramorra.

Hail Hail the Celts are here :banana: 

night all


----------



## Sundance (Oct 2, 2006)

In a nutshell, guys, the Celtics would be comparable to Liverpool in the English Premier League. Sixteen NBA titles since the league was formed in 1946, including eight consecutive at one point. But, unfortunately, we haven't won one in quite a while.


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

http://www.hoophall.com/halloffamers/bird.htm
Greatest Boston Celtic Ever


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

SHEED! said:


> http://www.hoophall.com/halloffamers/bird.htm
> Greatest Boston Celtic Ever


There are those who would debate.










Also, do the Boston Celtics have sort of a following in Glasgow or something?


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> There are those who would debate.


I wouldn't be one of them.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> Also, do the Boston Celtics have sort of a following in Glasgow or something?


Celtic (hard _c_ no _s_) F.C. of the Scottish Premier League. They play in Celtic Stadium in Glasgow. Do _try_ to keep up. :bsmile:


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

As a former moderator and regular poster on the Celtic forum there was absolutely no need for that summary.

I'm just wondering how these blokes arrived.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

They were out wilding and overran the board earlier today. There's a thread devoted to it over in the Mods section.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

..


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

P-Dub34 said:


> Over the new guys?


We were so close. 


On the greatest Celtic (Basketball) ever, I think #1AWF has something to say on that.


----------



## ChrisTheTim (Oct 3, 2006)

aquaitious said:


> We were so close.
> 
> 
> On the greatest Celtic (Basketball) ever, I think #1AWF has something to say on that.


Hail Hail Celts

How are we all this evening ?

:cheers:


----------

